# Romney: It’s Time For Obama ‘To Apologize To America’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_October 3, 2014 7:54 AM_
Share on email 98 View Comments








Former Republican presidential candidate and former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney, delivers remarks during a "CoMITT to the Comeback" rally for Michigan republican candidates on Oct. 2, 2014 in Livonia, Mich. (credit: Bill Pugliano/Getty Images)
*
LIVONIA, Mich.* - A victory by Terri Lynn Land in Michigan's Senate race in November is important to winning back Republican control of the chamber, former Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney told supporters during a GOP rally Thursday in his native state.
Romney, the former Massachusetts governor who lost the 2012 presidential race to Barack Obama, said it has been a tough time for the country since that election.
"It's time for him to apologize to America," Romney said of Obama, speaking to several hundred GOP supporters.
But, Romney said, "Help is on the way" in the person of Land, who "will make a difference in Washington."

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2014/10/03/romney-its-time-for-obama-to-apologize-to-america/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This should be interesting. 
Dems will pull out their "binders full of women" crap while scrambling to find a replacement. Word is, Hillary's health may not withstand campaigning. Corey Booker is out. The country won't elect another young black guy. Julian Castro (Austin, TX Mayor) was considered, but again, too young and inexperienced. 

So all who's left right now is Elizabeth "Fauxcahontas" Warren, and she only appeals to the very far left. She thinks Obama's too far right. In short, she's unelectable. 

All the Dems can do strategically is to hope the GOP buys into Hillary as the candidate, and gear up to fight her. The only chance the Dems have is sneaking in someone else at the 11th hour, and hope it throws the GOP off their game. That won't work.

But the GOP is no prize either. RNC Chair Reince Priebus isn't a winner. He's controlled by Karl Rove. Rove is controlled by the Bush family. 

Now, I like GWB's foreign policy, but he spent like a Dem domestically. And he was liberal on education and immigration. Jeb is worse. He's pro common core, and pro amnesty. He's arguably a bit to the left of Bill Clinton. 

Unfortunately, Rove ordered Priebus to plan for Jeb as the candidate. However, Romney will throw a wrench into those gears. 

Now Mitt's not conservative enough for me, but he is a brilliant and honest guy with a killer business track record. And polled Americans overwhelmingly feel he should have won in 2012. 

Most importantly, he's polling as more likeable than any other Republican or Dem.

So, as of Oct 2014, and ANYTHING can happen in 2 yrs, my money is on Romney for the GOP nomination and general election win.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ted Cruz/Rand Paul


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> And polled Americans overwhelmingly feel he should have won in 2012.


Then where in hell were these people when we needed them?
I never found Romney exciting. He's ok, but at least he's a Republican. I love that third (and fourth and fifth, etc) party candidates are running, it's what democracy is all about, but in reality, they're really nothing more than a side show who often take votes from the major candidates and accomplish nothing else. Romney is pretty close on my views so I could easily vote for him.

God FORBID Lizzie Warren ever, EVER advances beyond the job she is already unqualified for.

*But over all, I have to say, Griff, you are one hell of a politically savvy person!*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> Then where in hell were these people when we needed them?


Vastly outnumbered by zombie democrats and those on the dole.
Find hope in the county results:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/election-map-2012/president/

I agree, Romney is no Reagan but the GOP hasn't produced anything else, so at least he would restore honor to the white house. Third party candidates are cute but i'd rather throw away a vote on the GOP than a wing and a prayer.

As for Fauxcahontas, I can't even stand to hear that space cadet speak never-mind MaHtha...WTF is wrong with these women?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Ted Cruz/Rand Paul


Ted Cruz could run with Dracula and I'd vote for him. That guy gets it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Ted Cruz could run with Dracula and I'd vote for him. That guy gets it.


Now your just being silly, Ted Cruz runnin with Dracula? Cruz is a brilliant Conservative Dracula is an unemployed blood suckin leech that only comes out at night and sleeps all day , clearly hes a Democrat.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Now your just being silly, Ted Cruz runnin with Dracula? Cruz is a brilliant Conservative Dracula is an unemployed blood suckin leech that only comes out at night and sleeps all day , clearly hes a Democrat.


Your logic is unparalleled.

Dracula is absolutely a democrat. I'd say Frankenstein but he's apparently undocumented and quite possibly transgendered based on the piecing together... Another democrat.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LGriffin said:


> As for Fauxcahontas, I can't even stand to hear that space cadet speak never-mind MaHtha...WTF is wrong with these women?


She always sounds like she's whining. I mute her or change the channel.
You guys are great. Where would the Mummy and Wolfman fit on the political scale?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Your logic is unparalleled.
> 
> Dracula is absolutely a democrat. I'd say Frankenstein but he's apparently undocumented and quite possibly transgendered based on the piecing together... Another democrat.










Yup!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Now that the media has everyone with the shits believing they have ebola and locked into the news, this is what's going on behind the scenes.

They're bringing thousands more Haitians here! We all know that first round worked out so great...they've been "working" up a storm since they got here.
This is the sneaky idiocy that transpires while your focus is on the current shiny object in the news.
No special protection for taxpayers. Just shut up, take it and pay your taxes, serfs!

*The Department of Homeland Security announced Friday (I didn't hear an announcement, did you? Must've announced that during an 02:00 Tom Vu infomercial) that is will be extending Temporary Protected Status to nationals from Honduras and Nicaragua for an additional 18 months and instituting a new program to bring thousands of Haitian immigrants to U.S.*
*http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...tatus-Opens-Door-to-New-Immigrants-from-Haiti*


----------

